# Glycine Combat SUB - a World's Exclusive Edition



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

In co-operation with Glycine, Dutch based in2watches.com | into watches is currently working on a world-exclusive edition of the very attractive and popular Combat SUB model.








The matte black dial is printed with rose gold index lines, name and applied logo - just as the minute lines and numerals on the uni-directional turning bezel. This classy sports watch houses a reliable 25 jewels ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, and of course has a screw down crown.

The stainless steel case of the watch measures 42 mm, is almost 11 mm thick and is pressure proof up to 20 bar (200 meter).

The watch has a flat scratch proof sapphire crystal and is issued with a brown raw calf leather strap as well as with a black nylon NATO-type of strap. A strap changing tool completes the set.

The above picture is only a computer composition drawing. Below are pictures of the prototype (copyright in2watches.com):
















Gerard Nijenbrinks (owner of Horloge Platform Nederland® and in2watches.com | into watches) said:



> Even without decent camera gear nor light, I had to take picture of my prototype of the in2watches.com world limited edition of the Glycine Combat SUB. More decent pictures of two proto versions will follow coming week. Hope you'll all help me choose by then...


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic.


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

That is fabulous. I would like this post but I'm forced to use the useless mobile theme on my iPhone.


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you very much for posting this Ernie. As promised, a picture report of the other versions (2 different straps, 2 different bezels) from various angles can be found here: Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Best regards,

Gerard Nijenbrinks


----------



## powerballn503 (Dec 10, 2009)

LOVE IT!
That's is done very well and if priced right--will be my next purchase!


----------



## SillentWolf (May 2, 2011)

Looks very nice.

As some know; i don't like Rolex or Omega look a like watches (or so called clone watches)
A lot of brands have these, such as Steinhart.
They all look like there big brothers that i mentioned above.

But this one, i like. It has a different dial, colors etc. Nice !!


----------



## jaypee (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow:-! thats really a nice looking Glycine indeed.


----------



## SillentWolf (May 2, 2011)

@Gerard


Really nice pictures.

The watch looks absolutely stunning. Better then the color combinations of a Rolex


----------



## rac (Apr 27, 2010)

hi all
very nice looking watch ..
good colour.


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

Glad to see live pictures! The stainless steel bezel looks better than the rose gold, imho.

Have you given thought of selling the watch with a choice of 2 out of 3 straps,or just 1 strap? Just curious.

Finally, could you please post a lume shot?


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

wow. stunning color combination!!
Seems like their planning to keep it below 800euros which is a VERY attractive price.
can't wait for it to be released!!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Gerard, well done! Very subtle changes make it one of the finest sub-related watches with a vintage classic feel to it. 

Can you inform us on how to get on the list? Will it be limited/numbered? That would definitely increase it's attractiveness.

Stephan


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi!

Very nice watch, i also prefer the version with stainless steel bezel. A domes saphiere glas would also fit perfectly, if possible ;-)

And will there be a matching ss bracelet be available for this watch?

When will this watch be available and where can it be bought? please let us know more information ;-)


----------



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

This piece will be available to all dealers at the end of this month, the price is $1,325.00 on the leather strap.



Mescalito said:


> Hi!
> 
> Very nice watch, i also prefer the version with stainless steel bezel. A domes saphiere glas would also fit perfectly, if possible ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

ebsaltzman said:


> This piece will be available to all dealers at the end of this month, the price is $1,325.00 on the leather strap.


Now I'm confused. OP says "Dutch based in2watches.com | into watches is currently working on a world-exclusive edition" and you say it will be available to all dealers?

What is it :-s


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

This specific execution of the Glycine Combat SUB is exclusively made for in2watches.com. in2watches.com will supply it world wide. So this specific model will not be available through other Glycine dealers (where ever in the world).

However many other model variations of the Glycine Combat SUB (including some with brown accents, like bezel and/or dial) will be available from any Glycine dealer of course...

Kind regards,

Gerard Nijenbrinks / in2watches.com | into watches











Lencoth said:


> Now I'm confused. OP says "Dutch based in2watches.com | into watches is currently working on a world-exclusive edition" and you say it will be available to all dealers?
> 
> What is it :-s


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Gerard Nijenbrinks said:


> This specific execution of the Glycine Combat SUB is exclusively made for in2watches.com.


Ok, so only thru in2watches.com, not other dealers. All clear. Nice watch BTW!


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

Evan,

I think you are confusing it with the new Glycine Combat SUB 'Golden Eye'. That model will be available at the end of this month indeed, and will cost around the amount you indicated here in Europe as well.

Regards,

Gerard



ebsaltzman said:


> This piece will be available to all dealers at the end of this month, the price is $1,325.00 on the leather strap. If anyone is interested in a pre-order PM me for sale price!


----------



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, the difference seems to be that the one I was referring to has a black dial, where this one is brown.



Gerard Nijenbrinks said:


> Evan,
> 
> I think you are confusing it with the new Glycine Combat SUB 'Golden Eye'. That model will be available at the end of this month indeed, and will cost around the amount you indicated here in Europe as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Color combination is _sharp!_


----------



## kcshadow (Nov 7, 2011)

Like the color combo. Glycine has a hit with this one.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks like this is going to be € 785. 

Does this price include VAT? If so, will we outside of Europe be able to purchase without paying the VAT?


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Golden Eye


----------



## panthera12 (Jan 24, 2012)

do you ship to Dubai, UAE? how much is it euros?



Gerard Nijenbrinks said:


> This specific execution of the Glycine Combat SUB is exclusively made for in2watches.com. in2watches.com will supply it world wide. So this specific model will not be available through other Glycine dealers (where ever in the world).
> 
> However many other model variations of the Glycine Combat SUB (including some with brown accents, like bezel and/or dial) will be available from any Glycine dealer of course...
> 
> ...


----------



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

yes! it is now in stock! pm if interested in the golden eye!


----------

